# Single Mother



## EmBear92 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi 

I'm a single mother of a 1.5 year old. I have recently been offered a job in Dubai and was wondering if it is safe for my child and I to move. Or should I not accept the job because it is not safe.
I have *already had my child *


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

When you say "not safe" what exactly are you worried about? If we know this then we can give better advice.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I find it funny that you say you have a 1.5 year old child and emphasize that you had the child already. What were you expecting us to think initially? That you have a 1.5 year old child, but you didn't 'have' it yet?


----------



## manomegh (Aug 9, 2014)

Dubai is a nice and sage place.

If you are interested in Canada or Australia, getting a job offer is very difficult.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Based on her writing and comprehension skills my guess she won't be making enough money to survive in Dubai. 

Another real estate agent perhaps? Perhaps even with Dev**e



Froglet said:


> I find it funny that you say you have a 1.5 year old child and emphasize that you had the child already. What were you expecting us to think initially? That you have a 1.5 year old child, but you didn't 'have' it yet?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

EmBear92 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a single mother of a 1.5 year old. I have recently been offered a job in Dubai and was wondering if it is safe for my child and I to move. Or should I not accept the job because it is not safe.
> I have *already had my child *


to answer your question yes Dubai is safe. Safest country I've ever lived in. 

You should be asking does this salary cover you and your child. 18 months isn't to bad, but you'll need a nanny (maybe) but definitely cover whilst your at work. Further down the line education is very expensive and so is rent.

As I am guessing your 23, your salary wouldn't be more than 10-15kAED a month...is that enough to live on?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> to answer your question yes Dubai is safe. *Safest country I've ever lived in. *
> 
> You should be asking does this salary cover you and your child. 18 months isn't to bad, but you'll need a nanny (maybe) but definitely cover whilst your at work. Further down the line education is very expensive and so is rent.
> 
> As I am guessing your 23, your salary wouldn't be more than 10-15kAED a month...is that enough to live on?


yes but when the only other place is the UK and in particular Coventry, Jeez, even Tozteth would look safe in comparison.

(Welcome back, hope you had a great holiday).


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> yes but when the only other place is the UK and in particular Coventry, Jeez, even Tozteth would look safe in comparison.
> 
> (Welcome back, hope you had a great holiday).


Coventry - The City of Dreams. Don't, Don't get me started I am getting all emotional about it. 

Seychelles was perfection  The Russian had ago at me on the plane for not putting a ring on her :heh:


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> Coventry - The City of Dreams. Don't, Don't get me started I am getting all emotional about it.
> 
> Seychelles was perfection  The Russian had ago at me on the plane for not putting a ring on her :heh:


Told you to take up the "Romantic Dinner for Two" I arranged for you....

Just for you two:-


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

EmBear92 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a single mother of a 1.5 year old. I have recently been offered a job in Dubai and was wondering if it is safe for my child and I to move. Or should I not accept the job because it is not safe.
> I have *already had my child *


Perhaps you were wondering about the implications of being a single unmarried mother in Dubai.
You might have to do a bit more research, but from what I know there are a few single (divorced) mothers who live here. Sponsoring your child's visa will involve a bit more paperwork (as you may need to get the dad's approval, or some sort of a legal document - you will need to do more research) but may be doable.

If your question is whether you will be thrown in jail for having a child out of wedlock - unlikely.

DO ensure that whatever package you get is enough to cover appropriate housing (expensive), child care, schooling (whenever it kicks in), and medical (amongst other things).


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

rsinner said:


> Perhaps you were wondering about the implications of being a single unmarried mother in Dubai.
> You might have to do a bit more research, but from what I know there are a few single (divorced) mothers who live here. Sponsoring your child's visa will involve a bit more paperwork (as you may need to get the dad's approval, or some sort of a legal document - you will need to do more research) but may be doable.
> 
> If your question is whether you will be thrown in jail for having a child out of wedlock - *unlikely*.
> ...


Loads of single mothers here, and "unlikely"? WTF you trying to do? Scare the poor woman? Of course there is ZERO chance of being jailed for bringing a kid over when you weren't married to the father - if that was the case the jails would be overflowing! Really rsinner, normally you speak such truth....


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The Rascal said:


> Loads of single mothers here, and "unlikely"? WTF you trying to do? Scare the poor woman? Of course there is ZERO chance of being jailed for bringing a kid over when you weren't married to the father - if that was the case the jails would be overflowing! Really rsinner, normally you speak such truth....


It was just the English word for Inshallah


----------



## Visp (Mar 23, 2013)

*sigh* *puts on lawyer hat*

No, you won't be arrested but you might not be allowed to sponsor your child for a visa. 

Yes, premarital sex is illegal in Dubai, and while it is generally ignored, having a child out of wedlock is seen as pretty in-your-face proof of premarital sex, so they will jail women for it. However, as with criminal law in most countries, you're only liable for the acts you commit* in* the country. Therefore, while the women poor and unfortunate enough to have a child out of wedlock in Dubai do get a nice little shuttle from the hospital delivery room to the prison, you're safe.

However, if you want to have your child over here you will have to sponsor him for a visa. A man can sponsor his spouse and/or child with a monthly salary of AED 5,000 but a woman wanting the same thing has to make AED 20,000 per month and have a job requiring an advanced degree (teacher, medical worker, lawyer, engineer, etc.). Further, in order to sponsor your child you must submit a marriage license or a divorce license to the Ministry of Immigration. So if you weren't married when you had the kid it's unlikely they will accept the application. Still, you might be able to - maybe your embassy or the UAE embassy can let you know more.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Visp said:


> *sigh* *puts on lawyer hat*
> Further, in order to sponsor your child you must submit a marriage license or a divorce license to the Ministry of Immigration. So if you weren't married when you had the kid it's unlikely they will accept the application. Still, you might be able to - maybe your embassy or the UAE embassy can let you know more.


You're a lawyer here? Really?

Whilst I broadly agree with the deleted bit of the above post, not sure about the 20k minimum mind you. Immigration hasn't asked mothers i know that have never been married and wish to sponsor their daughter to provide wedding/divorce details. That was 2 years ago mind, so perhaps it changed.

Forget about the Embassy, they're a joke and won't want to know.


----------

